# Charley Rosen critiques the Mavs



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree with most of his comments. Makes you wonder if we just need to grow up, or take out the trash. 



> *What about the Mavs?*
> 
> Nowitzki played his heart out, but comparing him to Larry Bird is blasphemy. Nowitzki isn't nearly as tough, isn't as good a rebounder or a passer and hasn't mastered the art of defensive anticipation that allowed Bird to transcend his own defensive shortcomings. Bird was a winner, and so far, Nowitzki hasn't won diddly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It was too early to make the Dirk=Bird comparisons, Dirk showed up somewhat tonight, the rest of the Mavs (besides quisy) didnt


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

While some of his criticisms might be semi-accurate, it's entirely too harsh. The Mavs were in a position to win 3 of the 4 losses. One shot hit here or there and the series could have gone the other way. 

With that many young players and a very young coach getting a taste of the Finals, the Mavs are going to be a force to be reckoned with for years to come. Rosen needs to get a grip imo.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think losing is a blessing in disguise


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> I think losing is a blessing in disguise


My job doesn't think so. I am gonna get absolutely squat done today and most likely for the rest of the week. I feel like my grandmother just died or something.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> My job doesn't think so. I am gonna get absolutely squat done today and most likely for the rest of the week. I feel like my grandmother just died or something.


 What do you mean?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

That loss sucked all life out of me. 

I now have no motivation to do anything. There was always the next Mavs game to keep you going and at the end of the season, hopefully a Championship to carry you through the off season. I feel like someone walked into my apartment and tazered me for 20 minutes last night. 

Blah.


Translation: I'm just sitting at my desk staring at the computer.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its ok. I'm sure a lot of Mavs fans are feeling terrible. I like to stay optimistic. Its hard though. You have to be mentally tough like Wade.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Well, I didnt stop crying until 6 AM and half my family are Heat fans, imagine how bad I feel when they rub it in my face


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I really feel like that was our only chance. We're not getting back to the Finals anytime soon...Phoenix with Stoudemire will be insane...San Antonio's going to be better...and Dallas is going to spend most of its money resigning Free Agents and are going to try and get better from within...but it's pretty much a given, this was our year, and we blew it...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I try to be mentally tough like Wade, but Dan Crawford isn't here to call fouls on my co-workers when they bump into me in the break room. I know I could do it from the stripe if I had the chance.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

1337 said:


> I really feel like that was our only chance. We're not getting back to the Finals anytime soon...Phoenix with Stoudemire will be insane...San Antonio's going to be better...and Dallas is going to spend most of its money resigning Free Agents and are going to try and get better from within...but it's pretty much a given, this was our year, and we blew it...


Worst post of the off season. You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I kinda agree with him. I just think it will be harder for us to get here again. I think we can do it but it will be a lot harder. Unless we get a good record next season.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Well, I didnt stop crying until 6 AM and half my family are Heat fans, imagine how bad I feel when they rub it in my face


lol samething happened to me. Heat fans everywhere. they were ruthless. I'm a Heat fan too but I felt bad last night. A soon as Terry missed that 3 pointer, there was a stampede in my house.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Same with me


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

1337 said:


> I really feel like that was our only chance. We're not getting back to the Finals anytime soon...Phoenix with Stoudemire will be insane...San Antonio's going to be better...and Dallas is going to spend most of its money resigning Free Agents and are going to try and get better from within...but it's pretty much a given, this was our year, and we blew it...



same way I feel.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Same with me


I started crying when the game started. No joke, I tried my best to compose myself, but once Dirk hit 2 back to back jumpers I couldnt hold it in. It felt good knowing that he had been struggling, and came out strong.. but it weared off, and I was crying till this morning.. Then when I get at basketball practice both of my coaches started critizing the Mavs.They knew I was a Mavs fan, because I wore my "got nowitzki?" shirt to pratice yesterday. I didnt want to go to practice because of this. I cant talk back to them either, because if I did that means I wouldnt play varsity this year.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Jet said:


> I started crying when the game started. No joke, I tried my best to compose myself, but once Dirk hit 2 back to back jumpers I couldnt hold it in. It felt good knowing that he had been struggling, and came out strong.. but it weared off, and I was crying till this morning.. Then when I get at basketball practice both of my coaches started critizing the Mavs.They knew I was a Mavs fan, because I wore my "got nowitzki?" shirt to pratice yesterday. I didnt want to go to practice because of this. I cant talk back to them either, because if I did that means I wouldnt play varsity this year.


I got a game on Saturday and I will dedicate it to the Mavs. Unlike most of the Mavs, I can get to the basket at will and I will hit my freethrows.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yall are lucky, I broke my collor bone clavacle scapula and tore a tendon the day after game 1 so I havent played any "real" basketball since


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I got a game on Saturday and I will dedicate it to the Mavs. Unlike most of the Mavs, I can get to the basket at will and I will hit my freethrows.


Yeah, Im one of those types of players too, but the thing is that refs hate me.. They feel that I should be playing post so they never call fouls when I drive. Anyways, Saint Baller, that pretty much sucks, Im sorry.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ahh it's good Jet


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Yall are lucky, I broke my collor bone clavacle scapula and tore a tendon the day after game 1 so I havent played any "real" basketball since


Damn! You did you jump off the top of a backboard?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Naw man, heres what happend....

Playing ball at a summer camp and its 3 seconds left in our final game

I dove for the loose ball and some Shaq sized kid sat on my shoulder twisting it back breaking my clavacle and collor bone, I take a second to get up every ones chanting *get up*

I get up and we get back to the game I continue to play in pain

3 seconds left ball inbounded to me cross over on the left side fadeaway and its good

Our team wins I fall to the ground in pain I tear my tendon and break my scapula on the fall.

Coach asked was it worth it? I said Hell yeah...

As I leave all I hear is WARRIOR WARRIOR WARRIOR

Good day


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I is ok if I LMFAO!. Nice. Terrible how you got 2 injuries in 3 seconds.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

5 seconds lol

2 seconds to get the ball

3 seconds for the final play lol


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

omg, thats crazy... I feel sorry for you.. That reminds me of when I broke my nose playing basketball, so. I was gaurding post, because I can gaurd it well, but I cant play it, and someone elbowed me, in the nose. It didnt bleed or anything it just hurt soo bad.. So, I had to get surgury to reset it, and.. well, luckily it was one of the last games. Also, my freshman year *the very first game*, I was gaurding their point gaurd *Im very versitile* and it was obviously an offensive foul. I was planted, and got knocked to the ground, and I didnt know it, but my eyebrow was cut open.. then someones like "SHES BLEEDING!!" and they stopped the game, and I was like who? But yeah, so I had to get 2 stitches and my coach didnt play me much after that


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow I hope I never break anything playing ball. I've had so many sprained ankles that they dont even affect me anymore.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I've gotten ankle surgery too lol


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I never had surgery either and hope I never have to.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Nowitzki played his heart out, but comparing him to Larry Bird is blasphemy. Nowitzki isn't nearly as tough, isn't as good a rebounder or a passer and hasn't mastered the art of defensive anticipation that allowed Bird to transcend his own defensive shortcomings. Bird was a winner, and so far, Nowitzki hasn't won diddly.
> 
> Jason the Jet crash landed shortly after take-off. His 7-for-25 shooting and his measly 16 points were a disaster.
> 
> ...


I love it, 1 day after and here comes the hate right back where it was before the playoffs. ALL ABOOOOOARD! Told you, no matter what, if we dont win at least 2 championships, what ever else we accomplish wont mean JACK SHT


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> I love it, 1 day after and here comes the hate right back where it was before the playoffs. ALL ABOOOOOARD! Told you, no matter what, if we dont win at least 2 championships, what ever else we accomplish wont mean JACK SHT


Yeah, that's kinda the way it is. But the guys have to come back with a burning resolve next year, because here's the deal:

*Ask Seattle if it's guaranteed we'll be back next year. Ask Portland if we'll be back next year*.

The only thing the Mavs will get for their trouble is a bullseye on their jerseys. Every contender in the WC will try to show that we were lucky. We have to bring it more than ever now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Yeah, that's kinda the way it is. But the guys have to come back with a burning resolve next year, because here's the deal:
> 
> *Ask Seattle if it's guaranteed we'll be back next year. Ask Portland if we'll be back next year*.
> 
> The only thing the Mavs will get for their trouble is a bullseye on their jerseys. Every contender in the WC will try to show that we were lucky. We have to bring it more than ever now.


I don't think the rest of the conference think we got lucky. They actually all think we choked. LOL WHICH WE DID!

:raised_ey


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dirk better be watching the finals tapes right now i swear to god.


----------

